# It Might Get Loud



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Music. Real music.

Three generations of innovation and genius in one room... with instruments.

http://www.sonyclassics.com/itmightgetloud/


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Whoa...that looks pretty good.:hurah:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm finally going to get a chance to see this tomorrow night!
It's a 2.5 hours drive, but I'm hoping it will be worth it.
Check the site for locations near you.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Seeing this in a historic theater like Naro Expanded Theater in Norfolk was a great experience.
Our balcony seats were dead center screen and the view was unobstructed.
The sound system my not be as state of the art as some of the new super mega complexes, but it was more than adequate.

A beautifully crafted movie.
The film explores each of the three artists' backgrounds and playing styles.
A perfect balance of conversation and music, never once leaving us bored or wanting.

This movie should be mandatory viewing for any student of guitar or music history.

Two points I found most interesting:

1. How both The Edge and Jack White seemed to be infatuated with the fact that they were watching Jimmy Page work his magic at merely an arm's length away. That has to be something that any guitarist would find to be a near religious experience. No way to hide that kind of awe on your face, no matter how good of a poker player you are.

2. When the three play together, playing the same song at the same time (a Zeppelin classic of course), it's like hearing three well-known voices singing at once. While they're all in perfect harmony, each voice is clearly distinguishable from within that harmony. It's quite a fascinating thing to watch.

ANYONE who likes music, music history, guitar, or just a fan of rock and roll must see this film.

As soon as it's out on blu-ray, it's mine.... maybe even before 
And I typically don't own movies.


----------

